

Loveopolis.com - The first truly "social" dating site. Would "love" feedback. - jepstein
http://loveopolis.com/
Loveopolis was created to help people meet and connect online. We found that there wasn't a way to truly give people an interactive and social experience when it came to finding love...so we decided to build one.
======
blu3jack
It sounds too public. What if I would prefer to date without everyone in the
world knowing everything about me & my dating life???

~~~
jepstein
That's a great question. No one can view your information unless you
explicitly become friends with them. And only your "Inner Circle" has advanced
access to see all of your information.

Also, we never post any of your information to any social network, we only
consume it to make your experience the best one possible.

------
jepstein
Loveopolis was created to help people meet and connect online. We found that
there wasn't a way to truly give people an interactive and social experience
when it came to finding love...so we decided to build one.

